# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  برنامه راهبردی آزمون گاج

## 0M0HamMad0

بعله پس از دو هفته انتظار برنامه رسید ...
عمومی :
http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/pish-ria...obi-omoomi.pdf
تجربی :
http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/tajrobi-ekhtesasi-pish.pdf
ریاضی :
http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/pish-riazi-ekhtesasi.pdf

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

زیاد فرقی با قلم چی نداره.

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> بعله پس از دو هفته انتظار برنامه رسید ...
> عمومی :
> http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/pish-ria...obi-omoomi.pdf
> تجربی :
> http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/tajrobi-ekhtesasi-pish.pdf
> ریاضی :
> http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/pish-riazi-ekhtesasi.pdf


دوستان کسی دررابطه با تعدادسوالات هردرس گاج و سطح و کیفیت سوالات نسبت ب قلمچی و گزینه دو اطلاعی داره؟درکل کیفیت سوالات و سطحشون چطوره؟

----------


## :Abolfazl:

تعداد همه سوالا بجز زیست و زمین 25 تاییه مثلا عمومی 100 تاست برخلاف قلم که 80 تاییه.زیست 40 تاییه.
سطح سوالشو خودم هم سواله برام ولی شنیدم از قلم سختره ولی همه میگ عمومی هاش عالیه.یه خوبی هم که داره بنظرم اینه که با زیست سال سوم شروع میکنه
دوستان کسی در مورد سطح سوالاتش اطلاع داره بیاد یه توضیحی بده.آیا ریاضی و فیزیکش هم سخته؟؟
پ.ن:آقا این کارنامه رو پارسال یکی از بچه ها گذاشته بود واقعا 40000 شرکت کننده داره یا الکی میگن؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تعداد همه سوالا بجز زیست و زمین 25 تاییه مثلا عمومی 100 تاست برخلاف قلم که 80 تاییه.زیست 40 تاییه.
> سطح سوالشو خودم هم سواله برام ولی شنیدم از قلم سختره ولی همه میگ عمومی هاش عالیه.یه خوبی هم که داره بنظرم اینه که با زیست سال سوم شروع میکنه
> دوستان کسی در مورد سطح سوالاتش اطلاع داره بیاد یه توضیحی بده.آیا ریاضی و فیزیکش هم سخته؟؟
> پ.ن:آقا این کارنامه رو پارسال یکی از بچه ها گذاشته بود واقعا 40000 شرکت کننده داره یا الکی میگن؟؟


سوالاش توی نت هست میتونید دانلود کنید و ببینید . عمومیاش که دیگه جای اظهار نظر نذاشته و واقعا استاندارده و سطحش هم خوبه . من چنتا تست زیستش رو زدم نکته دار و خوب بود و کمی سخت . شیمی هم تستای خوبی داره و کمی سخته ...

----------


## :Abolfazl:

> سوالاش توی نت هست میتونید دانلود کنید و ببینید . عمومیاش که دیگه جای اظهار نظر نذاشته و واقعا استاندارده و سطحش هم خوبه . من چنتا تست زیستش رو زدم نکته دار و خوب بود و کمی سخت . شیمی هم تستای خوبی داره و کمی سخته ...


ممنون برنامه امسالشون خیلی خوب شده سختی زیست و شیمی تا یه حدی خوبه ولی ریاضی فیزیک امیدوارم استاندارد باشه

----------


## mehrdadlord

منم یه ازمون گاج رو زدم  زیستش  واقعا خوب بود . در کل مطمئن باشید با گاج چیزیو از دست نمیدین جز جامعه اماری قلمچی . که به شخصه برا من اهمیتی نداره ...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ممنون برنامه امسالشون خیلی خوب شده سختی زیست و شیمی تا یه حدی خوبه ولی ریاضی فیزیک امیدوارم استاندارد باشه


ریاضی من جایی نشنیدم بگن سخت باشه ...بهترین راه اینه که ی آزمون دانلود کنید و سوالاش رو حل کنید

----------


## Martin Scorsese

از نظر برنامه و سوال واقعا خوبه فقط مشکل همون جامعه آماریشه
من پرسیدم ازشون چیزی نگفتن، گفتن باید آزمون شرکت کنید بفهمید
کسی دیگه ای پرسیده در این مورد؟

----------


## MH_220

اخرین ازمون قلمچی هم 9 تیره

----------


## zista

دوتا از طراح های آزمون زیست ماز طراح گاج هستن..

----------


## _AHMADreza_

برنامه ی گاج به نسبت یک سال پیش خیلی بهتره شده ولی هنوز مشکل داره و قلمچی ازش سر تره ، قلمچی عربی رو با عربی یک شروع کرد برنامش برای زبان فارسی بهتره !
برای دروس اختصاصی ریاضی : کاملا واضح هست برنامه گسسته بدرد نمیخوره گراف تا 23 مهر کی تموم میکنه اخه ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
مشکل دوم اینه که من مخالف اینم که هم دیف داشته باشم هم ریاضی دو هم حسابان ، چون تو ازمون گاج تو دو فصل اخر حسابان فصل اخر مشتق و حد رو میزاره من ترجیح میدم این دو مبحث با دیف برن جلو و کامل بشن ، که قلمچی اصلا اینطوری بخورد نکرد و خیلی حرفه ای مثل بیشتر کتاب تست ها ریاضی پایه و دیف از هم جدا کرد و حسابان نچپوند وسطش ، یک مشکل دیگ گاج اینه که نمیدونم چرا ازمونش با تابع شروع کرد !؟ چرا با معادلات نامعادلات شروع نکرد!؟

----------


## arman4133

کسی میدونه قیمتش؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MH_220

هر ازمون گاج 35 تومنه

----------


## amir3141

سلام میخوام ببینم که واقعا کدام یکی از ازمونا خوب و استاندارده ؟مخصوصا برنامه راهبردیش.مرسی

----------


## mahsa77

> کسی میدونه قیمتش؟؟؟؟؟


کلا درمیاد600ت

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام میخوام ببینم که واقعا کدام یکی از ازمونا خوب و استاندارده ؟مخصوصا برنامه راهبردیش.مرسی



اگه جواب سوالتونو گرفتین منو هم در جریان بذارید :Yahoo (4): لفطن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mandi96

ب نظرتون بین گاج و سنجش و گرینه2 کدوم و برم؟؟؟ لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ب نظرتون بین گاج و سنجش و گرینه2 کدوم و برم؟؟؟ لطفا جواب بدید


به به یه همشهری دیگه ! بین اینا گاج بهتره

----------


## Mandi96

> به به یه همشهری دیگه !
>  
>  بین اینا گاج بهتره


هزینه ش چقدره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> هزینه ش چقدره


600 . تخفیف فرهنگیان و حکمت هم دارن .

----------


## Mandi96

> 600 . تخفیف فرهنگیان و حکمت هم دارن .


سمپاد فرهنگی هردو باهم تخفیف نداره  :Yahoo (4):  ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سمپاد فرهنگی هردو باهم تخفیف نداره  ؟


برا سمپاد هم مگه تخفیف میدن  :Yahoo (21):  ؟
فرهنگیان رو فقط میدونم که تخفیف داره

----------


## Mandi96

> برا سمپاد هم مگه تخفیف میدن  ؟
> فرهنگیان رو فقط میدونم که تخفیف داره


آخه تو یه تاپیکی گفته بودن سمپاد رایگانه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آخه تو یه تاپیکی گفته بودن سمپاد رایگانه


نمیدونم اینش رو دیگه . ی زنگ به نمایندگی بزنی آمارش رو بهت میدن .

----------


## mehrdadlord

> بعله پس از دو هفته انتظار برنامه رسید ...
> عمومی :
> http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/pish-ria...obi-omoomi.pdf
> تجربی :
> http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/tajrobi-ekhtesasi-pish.pdf
> ریاضی :
> http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/pish-riazi-ekhtesasi.pdf


 من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم چون قراره ۸ ابان اولین ازمونم باشه . هنوز مرددم بین گاج و قلم چی . فردا که امتحان دادی اگه امکانش هست میتونی سوالارو برام بفرستی؟ . یا حداقل از صفحات سوالای ریاضی پیش و فیزیک سه و پیش و زیست پایه و شیمی سه عکس بگیری . دمت گرم . پیام خصوصی خواستم بدم ارسال نمیشد !  :Yahoo (21):  


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم چون قراره ۸ ابان اولین ازمونم باشه . هنوز مرددم بین گاج و قلم چی . فردا که امتحان دادی اگه امکانش هست میتونی سوالارو برام بفرستی؟ . یا حداقل از صفحات سوالای ریاضی پیش و فیزیک سه و پیش و زیست پایه و شیمی سه عکس بگیری . دمت گرم . پیام خصوصی خواستم بدم ارسال نمیشد !  
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


سلام . متاسفانه امکان کپی کردن سوالا به هر نحوی به خاطر حق تالیف وجود نداره . شما یه زنگ بزنید بخش آزمون گاج یا برید نمایندگی شهرتون سوالات رو بهتون میدن حتما ...

----------


## tabrizcity

> سلام . متاسفانه امکان کپی کردن سوالا به هر نحوی به خاطر حق تالیف وجود نداره . شما یه زنگ بزنید بخش آزمون گاج یا برید نمایندگی شهرتون سوالات رو بهتون میدن حتما ...


*
سلام
ممد من زنگ زدم گاج گفتن باید 700 تومن بدی تا سوالات رو بهت بدیم:خخخخ
گفتم من که نمیخوام شرکت کنم فقط میخوام بررسیشون کنم، گفتن بحث شرکت کردن یا نکردن نیست هزینه ی آزمون همینه حتی اگه بخوای آزمون هم ندی
ممد تو هم زیاد سخت نگیر دیگه بابا یه اسکن بکن تو پ.خ بفرست آخه برا 20 تا آزمون که سرجمع یه بسته a4 هم نمیشه انقدر پول می گیرن ما هم به جاش در حد توان پول میریزم به حساب محک ( حمایت از کودکان سرطانی ) این از اون بهتره که بابا..؟
خب؟
*

----------


## Aspirant

پارسال گاج آزمون تکمیلی قبل آزمون اصلی داشت. امسال هم داره آیا؟ آخه هر چی گشتم تو سایتش برای آزمون 23 مهر چیزی پیدا نکردم.

----------


## mehrdadlord

> سلام . متاسفانه امکان کپی کردن سوالا به هر نحوی به خاطر حق تالیف وجود نداره . شما یه زنگ بزنید بخش آزمون گاج یا برید نمایندگی شهرتون سوالات رو بهتون میدن حتما ...


اوکی ! وا میستم شنبه یکشنبه سوالا میاد تو سایتا دانلود میکنم  :Yahoo (4): ))  مرسی از شما

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> سلام
> ممد من زنگ زدم گاج گفتن باید 700 تومن بدی تا سوالات رو بهت بدیم:خخخخ
> گفتم من که نمیخوام شرکت کنم فقط میخوام بررسیشون کنم، گفتن بحث شرکت کردن یا نکردن نیست هزینه ی آزمون همینه حتی اگه بخوای آزمون هم ندی
> ممد تو هم زیاد سخت نگیر دیگه بابا یه اسکن بکن تو پ.خ بفرست آخه برا 20 تا آزمون که سرجمع یه بسته a4 هم نمیشه انقدر پول می گیرن ما هم به جاش در حد توان پول میریزم به حساب محک ( حمایت از کودکان سرطانی ) این از اون بهتره که بابا..؟
> خب؟
> *


شرمنده اگه میشد میذاشتم . از اینجور استدلال های رابین هودی زیاد خوشم نمیاد ... هر جای دنیا هر چیزی یه قیمتی داره . کسی که قیمت میذاره صاحب کالاست و کسی که تصمیم میگیره اون کالا ارزش خرید داره یا نه خریداره ... رسیدن به کالایی بدون پرداخت هزینش به صاحب کالا = دزدی 
 @ahmadreza_mo

راستی توی دیوار چن نفر دفترچه سوالات پارسال گاج رو گذاشتن برا فروش . میتونید از اونا تهیه کنید ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> سلام
> ممد من زنگ زدم گاج گفتن باید 700 تومن بدی تا سوالات رو بهت بدیم:خخخخ
> گفتم من که نمیخوام شرکت کنم فقط میخوام بررسیشون کنم، گفتن بحث شرکت کردن یا نکردن نیست هزینه ی آزمون همینه حتی اگه بخوای آزمون هم ندی
> ممد تو هم زیاد سخت نگیر دیگه بابا یه اسکن بکن تو پ.خ بفرست آخه برا 20 تا آزمون که سرجمع یه بسته a4 هم نمیشه انقدر پول می گیرن ما هم به جاش در حد توان پول میریزم به حساب محک ( حمایت از کودکان سرطانی ) این از اون بهتره که بابا..؟
> خب؟
> *


شرمنده اگه میشد میذاشتم . از اینجور استدلال های رابین هودی زیاد خوشم نمیاد ... هر جای دنیا هر چیزی یه قیمتی داره . کسی که قیمت میذاره صاحب کالاست و کسی که تصمیم میگیره اون کالا ارزش خرید داره یا نه خریداره ... رسیدن به کالایی بدون پرداخت هزینش به صاحب کالا = دزدی 
 @ahmadreza_mo

راستی توی دیوار چن نفر دفترچه سوالات پارسال گاج رو گذاشتن برا فروش . میتونید از اونا تهیه کنید ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شرمنده اگه میشد میذاشتم . از اینجور استدلال های رابین هودی زیاد خوشم نمیاد ... هر جای دنیا هر چیزی یه قیمتی داره . کسی که قیمت میذاره صاحب کالاست و کسی که تصمیم میگیره اون کالا ارزش خرید داره یا نه خریداره ... رسیدن به کالایی بدون پرداخت هزینش به صاحب کالا = دزدی 
>  @ahmadreza_mo
> 
> راستی توی دیوار چن نفر دفترچه سوالات پارسال گاج رو گذاشتن برا فروش . میتونید از اونا تهیه کنید ...


بازم شروع کردی ممگ :/ اینقدر سخت نگیر [emoji53] [emoji27]  منم میخوام سوالای فیزیکش ببینم اسکن بگیر دیگ [emoji58]

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بازم شروع کردی ممگ :/ اینقدر سخت نگیر [emoji53] [emoji27]  منم میخوام سوالای فیزیکش ببینم اسکن بگیر دیگ [emoji58]


وایسا هر وقت سایتا گذاشتن دانلود کن !!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> وایسا هر وقت سایتا گذاشتن دانلود کن !!!


گشتم نبود نگرد نیست [emoji53]

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> گشتم نبود نگرد نیست [emoji53]


دو راه داری :
۱- بخر
۲-قیدشو بزن

----------


## mehrdadlord

> گشتم نبود نگرد نیست [emoji53]


من سوالا رو تا فردا شب میگیرم برات پ . خ میکنم

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من سوالا رو تا فردا شب میگیرم برات پ . خ میکنم
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


دمت گرم داداچ قربونت برم [emoji56]

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دو راه داری :
> ۱- بخر
> ۲-قیدشو بزن


داداشم کلاس دهمه گاج میره ممکنه اگه اضافه بیاد از چهارم ریاضی به اون بدن ؟ 
حاظرم هر ازمون به قیمت مغول بخرم نه این که تمام و کامل کل پول بدم ؛ خود جوکار چرا الکی میگه عدالت اموزشی برای همه ؟!

----------


## tabrizcity

> شرمنده اگه میشد میذاشتم . از اینجور استدلال های رابین هودی زیاد خوشم نمیاد ... هر جای دنیا هر چیزی یه قیمتی داره . کسی که قیمت میذاره صاحب کالاست و کسی که تصمیم میگیره اون کالا ارزش خرید داره یا نه خریداره ... رسیدن به کالایی بدون پرداخت هزینش به صاحب کالا = دزدی 
>  @ahmadreza_mo
> 
> راستی توی دیوار چن نفر دفترچه سوالات پارسال گاج رو گذاشتن برا فروش . میتونید از اونا تهیه کنید ...


ممد تو پرسیدی میتونم کپی کنم بدم چی گفتن؟ والله ما هم میگیم پولتون رو میدیم نمیدیم که نداریم ولی بابا به خاطر 20 تا آزمون که سر جمع یه بسته a4 هم نمیشه 700 به نظرت زیاد نیست؟ برفرض 100 تومن بگیرین سوالا رو بدن من با جون و دل پولشون رو میدم ولی خب چیکار میشه کرد پیدا هم نشد نشد دیگه ولش بابا؟؟ فوقش رتبه ی 2 میشیم دیگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ممد تو پرسیدی میتونم کپی کنم بدم چی گفتن؟ والله ما هم میگیم پولتون رو میدیم نمیدیم که نداریم ولی بابا به خاطر 20 تا آزمون که سر جمع یه بسته a4 هم نمیشه 700 به نظرت زیاد نیست؟ برفرض 100 تومن بگیرین سوالا رو بدن من با جون و دل پولشون رو میدم ولی خب چیکار میشه کرد پیدا هم نشد نشد دیگه ولش بابا؟؟ فوقش رتبه ی 2 میشیم دیگه


لپ کلام ممد اینه اگه قیمت یه نون باشه 5 میلیون طرفم داره به خریدار ظلم میکنه ولی چون اون فروشنده حق داره ما باید اطلاعت کنیم :/ من با این موضوع مشکل دارم با هم بحثم کردیم ولی هیچ کدوم قانع نشدیم :/

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداشم کلاس دهمه گاج میره ممکنه اگه اضافه بیاد از چهارم ریاضی به اون بدن ؟ 
> حاظرم هر ازمون به قیمت مغول بخرم نه این که تمام و کامل کل پول بدم ؛ خود جوکار چرا الکی میگه عدالت اموزشی برای همه ؟!


شاید بدن .دفترچه کانون رو که مفتی میدن
عدالت آموزشی به معنی این نیست که دار و ندارشو خیرات کنه .پول طراح های ازمون و پرسنل گاج رو تو میدی ؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ممد تو پرسیدی میتونم کپی کنم بدم چی گفتن؟ والله ما هم میگیم پولتون رو میدیم نمیدیم که نداریم ولی بابا به خاطر 20 تا آزمون که سر جمع یه بسته a4 هم نمیشه 700 به نظرت زیاد نیست؟ برفرض 100 تومن بگیرین سوالا رو بدن من با جون و دل پولشون رو میدم ولی خب چیکار میشه کرد پیدا هم نشد نشد دیگه ولش بابا؟؟ فوقش رتبه ی 2 میشیم دیگه


گفتن حق تالیف داره نباید کپی کنید. هزینه ثبت نام گاج ۵۹۰ تومنه .میتونی بری ثبت نام کنی و؟ر هفته ازمون بدی . یا حداقل سوالات رو بگیری ...
من یجا دیدم تو دیوار دفترچهازمون  گاج ۹۴ رو گذاشته بود برا فروش .از اونجا بگیر...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> لپ کلام ممد اینه اگه قیمت یه نون باشه 5 میلیون طرفم داره به خریدار ظلم میکنه ولی چون اون فروشنده حق داره ما باید اطلاعت کنیم :/ من با این موضوع مشکل دارم با هم بحثم کردیم ولی هیچ کدوم قانع نشدیم :/


اولا که نون نرخ دولتی داره . ثانیا اگه یجا هم باشه نون رو بفروشه ۵ میلیون شما باید بری از یه نونوایی دیگه نون بخری نه اینکه نونای طرف رو ورداری و فرار کنی با این استدلال که «میخواست ارزون بده»

توی بحث قبلی هم اومدی کپی کردن دی وی دی های مهربان رو با اهتکار کردن داروی ایدز مقایسه کردی که خب معلومه هیچ عقل سالمی این دوتا رو یکی نمیدونه ...

----------


## tabrizcity

> گفتن حق تالیف داره نباید کپی کنید. هزینه ثبت نام گاج ۵۹۰ تومنه .میتونی بری ثبت نام کنی و؟ر هفته ازمون بدی . یا حداقل سوالات رو بگیری ...
> من یجا دیدم تو دیوار دفترچهازمون  گاج ۹۴ رو گذاشته بود برا فروش .از اونجا بگیر...


*
البته ممد جان آدم فکر می کنه می بینه راس میگی ها بروبچ بهتره با همون آزمایشی که ثبت نام کردیم پیش بریم آخه زیاد فرقی نداره که سوالات این آزمون رو حل کنیم یا نه مهم اینه که مطلب رو بفهمی
زیاد هم حاشیه نریم
ممنون از ممد و دوستای دیگه*

----------


## lily7

اینقدر سر سوالات بحثه ... مگه همین سایت دیگه سوالات گاج رو برای دانلود قرار نمیده ؟

----------

